# Very Sad Prewar CWC Supreme



## Scribble

Well I found another local unicorn, Some of the original paint is still hiding under the spay can job.



She's missing her right fork legs, if ya got parts let me know.






If you could also tell me what badge this would have been, that'd be awesome.



I think she's a 1940, but if ya can translate the serial let me know.



Got some messed up drop outs.


----------



## Freqman1

Scribble said:


> View attachment 1093641
> Well I found another local unicorn, Some of the original paint is still hiding under the spay can job.
> View attachment 1093642
> She's missing her right fork legs, if ya got parts let me know.
> View attachment 1093643
> View attachment 1093644
> If you could also tell me what badge this would have been, that'd be awesome.
> View attachment 1093645
> I think she's a 1940, but if ya can translate the serial let me know.
> View attachment 1093646
> Got some messed up drop outs.
> View attachment 1093647




I agree with this being a '40. Except for the tank these aren't too bad as far as finding parts as compared to the '37-8 models which have a lot of expensive and hard to find parts. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator

Great looking project.  Looks like you could save the paint underneath if you took some time to get it off 

Nick.


----------



## stezell

Scribble I've got some fork parts, sorry I sold the headlight. I'll get some pics tomorrow and send them to you, very cool project by the way!
Sean


----------



## Scribble

stezell said:


> Scribble I've got some fork parts, sorry I sold the headlight. I'll get some pics tomorrow and send them to you, very cool project by the way!
> Sean




Awesome thanks !!


----------



## CWCMAN

Cool find.
You have a long way to go to build this up correctly but as Shawn stated, the parts should be obtainable. Now the tank is another question. Jim make good quality glass tanks that fill the void nicely until the real deal turns up.

Good luck


----------



## Balloonoob

CWCMAN said:


> Cool find.
> You have a long way to go to build this up correctly but as Shawn stated, the parts should be obtainable. Now the tank is another question. Jim make good quality glass tanks that fill the void nicely until the real deal turns up.
> 
> Good luck



Glass tanks? Jim who? I got a couple tankless bikes of my own.


----------



## Barto

Would this bike front end use the Wise lock??

BART


----------



## CWCMAN

Balloonoob said:


> Glass tanks? Jim who? I got a couple tankless bikes of my own.



Fiberglass tanks. Jim Frazier (JAFCO) on this site. He makes several different tanks in fiberglass.


----------



## CWCMAN

Barto said:


> Would this bike front end use the Wise lock??



Yes it would. You can see the welded in metal slide tab on the frame.


----------



## Barto

CWCMAN said:


> Yes it would. You can see the welded in metal slide tab on the frame.



That's what I thought....I keep dreaming that I'll find an assembly...then I wake up


----------



## CWCMAN

Barto said:


> That's what I thought....I keep dreaming that I'll find an assembly...then I wake up




They do turn up from time to time but have gotten a bit pricey.


----------



## Barto

CWCMAN said:


> They do turn up from time to time but have gotten a bit pricey.



Yes, I've seen the lock for $500.00...forget that!  Good Luck with this one...just based on the lock mount and Front end it will be a special build!


----------



## Balloonoob

CWCMAN said:


> Fiberglass tanks. Jim Frazier (JAFCO) on this site. He makes several different tanks in fiberglass.



Wow that's awesome. Especially for rounded tanks    I've seen motobike tanks built from sheet metal. Thanks!


----------



## Scribble

CWCMAN said:


> Yes it would. You can see the welded in metal slide tab on the frame.




Ohh glad I didn't cut that off , thought it was a back yard repair at first glance. Also what Badges would have been correct on this bike. what's left of the outline looks like a Fleet Wing badge.


----------



## CWCMAN

Scribble said:


> Also what Badges would have been correct on this bike. what's left of the outline looks like a Fleet Wing badge.




Hard to tell, but I can say based on the badge ghosting that it was NOT badged as a Roadmaster.

Unless you find some ghosting of any decal lettering usually on the down tube, this could have been badged as a verity of different vendor brands.


----------



## Nickinator

Could have been a Trojan. 

Nick.


----------



## Scribble

Nickinator said:


> Could have been a Trojan.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> View attachment 1098805




If I'm just going off badge shape theres a lot of cool CWC off branded badges I could go with. Like any of these maybe .


----------



## CWCMAN

Don't forget the V8, All American and the Trail Blazer. I'm sure many others as well.


----------



## Scribble

CWCMAN said:


> Don't forget the V8, All American and the Trail Blazer. I'm sure many others as well.
> View attachment 1099022
> 
> View attachment 1099023




I do love badges, you have a RAD collection. But I've definitely confirmed what my bike is, after some careful paint removal. I found the OG Fleet Wing decal ! 
Also got the fork apart with no damage.


----------



## CWCMAN

Nice! I knew a decal was lurking on that down tube.


----------



## frankster41

CWCMAN said:


> Nice! I knew a decal was lurking on that down tube.
> View attachment 1099041



Eddie to bad you don't have the bike to go with the Ben Hur badge!!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## CWCMAN

That is a cool badge Frank, but I have these badges on bikes that I think are pretty cool to


----------



## Nickinator

Keep at that paint removal. Slowly slowly it will be worth it!

Nick.


----------



## Nickinator

Also the badge you need is on eBay!


----------



## Scribble

Nickinator said:


> Also the badge you need is on eBay!
> 
> View attachment 1099124



Woo I might have to go snag that !!


----------



## Scribble

Thanks to @szathmarig I got the fork up and running. Also got the rear drop outs straightened out. And got the Fleet Wing badge in the mail.


----------



## SKPC

Excellent frame/fork Scrib!   Seeing that it has been peeled apart and without the tank, i'd be tempted to hot rod it.  I just built up some go-fast 3-spd wheels that would be killer on it.


----------



## Scribble

SKPC said:


> Excellent frame/fork Scrib!   Seeing that it has been peeled apart and without the tank, i'd be tempted to hot rod it.  I just built up some go-fast 3-spd wheels that would be killer on it.




I do like the 3speed Ratrods, but I'm such a boring purest when it comes to Pre-wars and there parts. That I'd just not be happy with the project, until I put her back to somewhat originality.


----------



## CWCMAN

Nothing boring about being a purest. The bikes ultimate value will be in it's original form. Ratrod'ing it is the easy way out.


----------



## frankster41

CWCMAN said:


> That is a cool badge Frank, but I have these badges on bikes that I think are pretty cool to
> View attachment 1099076
> 
> View attachment 1099077
> 
> View attachment 1099078
> 
> View attachment 1099079
> 
> View attachment 1099080



Nice bikes for sure but no deluxe model 01826 in there!! LOL!!


----------



## CWCMAN

frankster41 said:


> Nice bikes for sure but no deluxe model 01826 in there!! LOL!!



I don't need one Frank. I have a 37 supreme and two 38 supreme's in my collection. You can't get more top shelf then that. 
Lets see yours LOL!!!


----------



## frankster41

CWCMAN said:


> I don't need one Frank. I have a 37 supreme and two 38 supreme's in my collection. You can't get more top shelf then that.
> Lets see yours LOL!!!



Here is top shelf it would take  a dozen of those 37 Supremes to equal it.  LOL!!!


----------



## CWCMAN

Are we talking bikes or motorcycles Frank, because I have a couple things on four wheels in my garage that several of your HD”s wouldn’t buy. Not impressed.

But let’s keep this thread related to the OP’s bike build. Not sure why you turned it into a toy contest between us.


----------



## SKPC

Scribble said:


> I'd just not be happy with the project, until I put her back to somewhat originality.



  Your bikes do usually go that route for sure.  Cool paint on it.  Looking forward to it finished.


----------



## skiptooth

Great project, and nice work getting the paint off ! keep us up dated...thanks, Richard....


----------



## Balloonoob

This bike is going to turn out great.  Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## SKPC

CWCMAN said:


> Nothing boring about being a purest. The bikes ultimate value will be in it's original form. Ratrod'ing it is the easy way out.



It's "purist" not "purest" cwcman.   I agree with you in general about ultimate value, but I do not agree that "Ratrod'ing" or whatever you may call it is an "easy way out".  I disagree with that statement completely.  Hot-rodding as I call it, requires some artistic and thoughtful analysis to be done right.   Most "Ratrods" are done horribly IMO.   What about a complete sandblast and re-paint back to "original form"? Does that mean it will retain it's highest value?  Scrib knows what he is doing and will do a nice job whatever it is..


----------



## Scribble

Well she's coming together, jury-rigged a head light bezal out of a 50s light.


----------



## Scribble

Vid update this time around.


----------



## Scribble

Degreased all the small components, and started on rust removal with some cleaning vinegar.


----------



## Scribble

Nothing like seeing 80 year old nuts & bolts look brand new.




Started on spray paint removal, slowly saving what's left of the enamel.


----------



## Scribble

Clean parts are happy parts !


----------



## keithsbikes

Scribble said:


> View attachment 1093641
> Well I found another local unicorn, Some of the original paint is still hiding under the spay can job.
> View attachment 1093642
> She's missing her right fork legs, if ya got parts let me know.
> View attachment 1093643
> View attachment 1093644
> If you could also tell me what badge this would have been, that'd be awesome.
> View attachment 1093645
> I think she's a 1940, but if ya can translate the serial let me know.
> View attachment 1093646
> Got some messed up drop outs.
> View attachment 1093647



A beauty!


----------



## Scribble

Matching front hub for my rear showed up, as well as a set of repop Persons Majestic Tear Drops.


----------



## cbustapeck

Is this the universe's way of telling me that I should go for this one?


----------



## Scribble

cbustapeck said:


> Is this the universe's way of telling me that I should go for this one?





Hard to say no at a $100


----------



## cbustapeck

Scribble said:


> Hard to say no at a $100



Exactly. My reasoning against it is that I really don't need another project, and it's a bit too much like the current ones that I am / will be working on. Now, at $50...


----------



## Scribble

Powder coat removal on the fenders & braces. 






And got these handy little threaded rivet head screws for reassembly.


----------



## OZ1972

frankster41 said:


> Here is top shelf it would take  a dozen of those 37 Supremes to equal it.  LOL!!!
> 
> View attachment 1101805



Sweet knucklehead looks like a 36 - 37


----------



## OZ1972

Going to br a great bike !!!!!!


----------



## Scribble

It's coming along 
Need to clean up the rear rack, seat, bottom bracket and relace the rims next. Also saved as much of the original enamel as I could.


----------



## Scribble

The lines !! The lines !


----------



## Scribble

More progress


----------



## Barto

Nice job with the build!!!


----------



## Scribble

Thanks to @szathmarig for the rear light assembly !


----------



## Scribble

Worked on the seat and wheels today, got the seat apart and soaking in cleaning vinagar. Took the pans to my bench grinder with a brush wheel, then hit then with some boild linseed oil. 















Disassembled the wheel set, so I can re-lace with the correct pre-war ND hubs.


----------



## Balloonoob

Hey that looks like fun. I'm digging it.


----------



## Scribble

She coming together !!


----------



## Scribble

laced up the rims !! In all honesty I completely forget how to do these, and have to relearn the pattern. But once ya get it down they come together fast, only had to redo one side


----------



## Scribble

Little sneak peek, had a 2am test ride the other night.


----------



## Scribble

Test ride #2



Wow this bike rides nice !! Shockmaster forks are like riding on a cloud mixed with the springer seat it just floats down the road.

I've got a few more goodies coming in the mail so stay tuned in.


----------



## SKPC

Returned from the dead!  Chainguard is one of the goodies coming? Will you faux some paint on the fenders and rack?  It might look pretty good with some paint on some of the metal. Looks good!


----------



## Scribble

SKPC said:


> Returned from the dead!  Chainguard is one of the goodies coming? Will you faux some paint on the fenders and rack?  It might look pretty good with some paint on some of the metal. Looks good!




No I'm still on the hunt for a guard, don't know about paint yet. Guess I could hit the metal parts with some gloss white. But I'd never match the original patina. Don't know yet might have to experiment a little


----------



## Scribble

Experimenting with paint colors think I nailed down some good matches.
Shot the color on some old bars and did a little testing with faux patina.






Also highlighted the super cool good year tires.


----------



## Scribble

Ripped the whole bike apart again, so I could start painting.



Seat pans shot in black satin.






Filled the extra holes with JB weld, sanded it down after it dried.











Well I have to admit it looks better then the bare metal, the lights in the garage make the paint seem brighter. It actually matches really well.


----------



## Scribble

Started on the fender darts and pin strips, and I've gotta give credit were credit is due. I don't have the hands for this kind of work so I had to ask for help from a 30 year long career artist for this .


----------



## Scribble

Finished up all the fender details and shot it with the last bit of paint.



Got some fun accessories in the mail to finish up the build.


















The faux patina turned out great after all the weathering.


----------



## Scribble

Short vid of the faux patina process.


----------



## Scribble

Well there she is one 1940 CWC 4 Gill brought back from the grave !


----------



## Scribble

Before


----------



## srfndoc

Really nice work.  Another one saved.


----------

